

Awesome Github 404 page - simple but cool javascript parallax 3d effect - schwabacher
https://github.com/someuser/somerepo

======
schwabacher
The script for the effect is not minified or anything, so it is easy to take a
look at. It is simple and works like you would think: they just move around
the images based on the mouse position. I just ran into it by accident and
thought it was cool. Plus, Star Wars!

------
entropie
Old news. There is also: <https://github.com/500>

